# Ocean Kayak Drifter



## New Kent Newbie

i have a drifter and a milk crate won't fit in the back. If anybody has this kayak what do you use instead of the milk crate?


----------



## Too Busy

Does a 5 gallon bucket fit?


----------



## uncdub13

I took a jigsaw and trimmed a milk crate down and reattached the sides by stiching the corners with zip ties. Just as study as the original crate and fits like a glove.










You can find plenty of other containers that size that would work fine, but most wont be nearly as sturdy as the good ol' milk crate, let alone free.

I love the way the drifter handles in the surf.


----------



## Wilber

Go to Office Max and look at the multitude of containters they have for file folders. You will be amazed at the thought someone put into these containers. I got one yesterday that has a lid, a drop in tray and a plastic box that hangs inside like a file. Pretty dang amazing. All for $8.00.


----------



## kayak kevin

heres how i attach mine


----------



## New Kent Newbie

Thanks for the replies i have some ideas now


----------



## wolfva

You could just do what I did....sell the drifter and buy a prowler 15 <LOL>.


----------



## kayak kevin

dont do that, the drifter is a great boat. its a great stable flats boat. standable and nearley un-flipable.


----------



## red_fish

If you do that let me know ill buy it or trade you another


----------



## New Kent Newbie

Im not gonna get rid of it i love it like kayak kevin said standable and very stable i love it


----------



## DredRum

i second kevin's method. you will not be disappointed in the extra storage space for whatever you may like under the crate, bait, tackle, or just a kill box. plus the stuff in your crate will stay a lot more dry than it would being at water level....or below in the case of the drifter.
Lee W


----------



## bbcroaker

New Kent Newbie said:


> i have a drifter and a milk crate won't fit in the back. If anybody has this kayak what do you use instead of the milk crate?


What size is yout thank well on the drifter?
I have one crate that is smaller than a couple of others i have maybe it would fit.


----------



## kayak kevin

10" x 15"


----------



## txmonster

hands down the drifter is one of the best kayaks out but ive heard stories of ocean kayak discontinuing them...idk how true that is but its jus a heads up...but if u do end up selling it me and red fish will have a bid out cuz i want another one


----------



## kayak kevin

they have dicontinued the prowler 15, and theres been talk about the drifter, but as of know they are still making them.


----------



## wolfva

They discontinued the 15? Why? Any idea on what they've replaced it with?


----------



## kayak kevin

the trident 15 is the replacement


----------



## txmonster

I got one of the last ones that wro had...my buddys shop in Texas still has a gang load of the prowler 15s in stock and really cheap I wish he woulda told me bout it earlier before I spent all the money up here for it


----------



## katfish

I have seen where they have made legs out of pvc pipe to raise it up a little.Plus it give you some for storage under the crete.I see if i can find pic


----------



## katfish

Hey i finally found this site with the crate.Here it is i hope it helps. http://www.allkayakfishing.com/rigged/crate.html


----------



## kayak kevin

i kinda do somthing like that with the crate on my prowler


----------



## katfish

Kevin i like your idea better.hmmmmmmm gets me thinking. Thanks for that idea


----------

